# HomeMade Rip Fence....



## NorPlan (Sep 10, 2014)

:help:  Short of Using a Couple good Clamps and a Solid Piece of 2 X 3.. I'm looking to build / make a Rip Fence .. Was given a Table Saw in good condition minus the Guide / Rip Fence... Nothing to Elaborate as I'm just your average Home DIY'r...lol....


----------



## nealtw (Sep 10, 2014)

http://woodgears.ca/homemade_tablesaw/fence.html


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 11, 2014)

nealtw said:


> http://woodgears.ca/homemade_tablesaw/fence.html



   @ nealtw...Thanks for your Comeback.. Took a peek, for the extent of my Table Saw use I'm leaning on the side of Portability.. I don't have the luxury of a WorkShop, lock the door..lol..  Was given a Craftsmen Table Saw with the fixed legs , light weight manageable to carry..lol... The original Rip Fence the lock down mechanizium had worn itself out, hence it was not in the box...lol..  Thanks Again...


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2014)

Sears could likely find you a new original. I can still get parts for radial arm saw from the 70s


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 12, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Sears could likely find you a new original. I can still get parts for radial arm saw from the 70s


.   :beer:


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 15, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Sears could likely find you a new original. I can still get parts for radial arm saw from the 70s




  In my Quest to find a Rip Fence I've been reading they do warp & ware through time.. The average replacement price being $40. / $75. upwards to $300. I question the more you pay, would that prolong the inevitable ??  Got a Birthday coming up next month so it's on the Wish List ..   :banana:

In the meantime we set ourselves up with a piece of 2x4 and a telescopic 24" wood clamp.. We had a project that had to get done this past weekend... Been looking for Good Blueprint Plans to build a Portable Infeed & Outfeed Table Extensions..  Something that can be easily folded up and put away when the project is done...


----------



## nealtw (Sep 15, 2014)

without the legs, how high is the saw.


----------

